# Dyeing acetal



## Bustedbricks

Did some experiments today and dyed acetal gears with Dylon dye. Works great. After 10 minutes in the dye the colour has good penetrations. The gears below are a dark grey and light brown. They are MOD 1 and MOD 0.5 gears cut on my laser.


----------



## sssfox

What kind of laser do you have and how thick acetal can you cut?


----------



## Bustedbricks

I have a 60W CO2 laser. I have only tried 3mm so far but it should be fine up to at least 6mm. The cut faces have a slight taper but if I flip one gear the mesh is perfect.


----------



## crankincraig

I have used RIT dye available at most  of your local department stores here in the states. Used it to dye parts on RC cars and trucks , color choices are pretty much endless and it actually works really well. Not sure if it is the same as Dylon dye but it does work well.


----------

